# Upgrading from Velo DLS 5000R... to PB12-NSD?



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

I hope this is in the right section of the forum...

I am at the point in my home theatre where I have done just about everything position wise (seat and sub) and Denon "Audyssey MultEQ XT" wise to give a flat response with my Velodyne DLS-5000R, and still no "chest thump". Things get almost annoyingly loud and "rumbly", but no deep thuds. 

Perhaps best to describe the problem with an example of a movie scene I experienced in the local cineplex that I have been trying to recreate in my home theatre. I figure if I get this right my home theatre should be ok. There is a scene in "Resident Evil 2 - Nemesis"? or something where the Nemesis creature walks towards the STARS station and each footstep planted I felt in my gut. I could never reproduce this sound in my own theatre with my Velodyne, ...it was like it was taken out of the movie...so I am thinking I need a sub with better lower extension. 

Everywhere I read that SVS is the go-to company for quality subwoofers at reasonable prices and I am asking if anyone here could point me in the right direction for achieving what I am looking for (if I explained it understandably). 

My basement room dimensions are 14W x 18L x 8H =2016 cubic ft. Do I need to go as big with the SVS as the Velo, which is 15". Could I do ok with the PB12 or even the PB10? Most of my movie watching is done at no greater than -15db or so on my Denon receiver.

Thanks!!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

First, I would call or email SVSound. You will be suprised as to the amount of help they will give. Next, I would consider the largest SVSound sub you can afford. You can always turn the volume down, but you can't turn it up, if it isn't there. Have fun. I can't tell you how much I love my SVSound sub. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The PB12NSD is the smallest I would go in your room. I have the PB13Ultra and LOVE it! it has authority and quality that no other sub can touch unless you go DIY I would not consider anything else.


----------

